# Suprimir Oscilador Armónico en Lampara Fluorescente



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 30, 2009)

O también podría decirse "atenuar o disminuir el ruido en lampara fluorescente".

Resulta que tengo en mi habitación una lampara de tubo fluorescente *doble* de esta (la mas grande)







*Características:*

Luminaria fluorescente circular para instalación superficial, utiliza uno o *dos tubos*
fluorescentes a ser instalados Horizontalmente. Estos bombillos pueden ser de 22W
(sencillo), 32W (sencillo) y *22W + 32W (doble)*.
• Cuerpo: Elaborado en lámina de hierro y pintado al horno en color blanco.
• Instalación: Para ser instalada superficialmente.
• Voltajes Disponibles: *120V*, 277V; con balastos electrónicos o magnéticos.

Ayer leí un comentario por acá en los foros que le colocaban un condensador al encendedor/apagador para filtrar, pero lastimosamente no recuerdo si era para reducir el ruido. Quisiera saber si fuera así de sencillo reducir el ruido causado por la lampara, que a estas horas de la noche/madrugada (1:15 am) en que todo está en silencio se oye ese molesto sonido. 

Y pronto instalaré otra de esa misma lampara para ganar iluminación, quiero obtener mas luminosidad o claridad. Supongo que tendré mas zumbido ¿ como lo elimino ?   ¿ existe algún circuito pasivo para esto ?






PD: Aprovechando les dejo un tutorial que explica muy bien el funcionamiento de las lamparas fluorescentes: http://www.asifunciona.com/electrotecnia/af_fluorescentes/af_fluorescentes_1.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2009)

Si es un ruido audible proviene del balastro - reactancia.

Desmontás el artefacto , lo encendés sobre la mesa y con un destornillador de cabo plástico , apoyas el cabo sobre tu oido y la punta sobre una y la otra reactancia hasta que identifiques la ruidosa , la reemplazas y punto.

Podés usar la electrónica de las lámparas de bajo consumo quemadas.

Si fuera un ruido eléctrico que afecta la radio o al equipo de música, los balastros electrónicos andan mejor , de nuevo lo de la electrónica de las lámparas de bajo consumo o un filtro de línea que lo obtenés de la entrada de tensión de una fuente de PC fallecida.

Saludos !


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desmontás el artefacto , lo encendés sobre la mesa y con un destornillador de cabo plástico , apoyas el cabo sobre tu oido y la punta sobre una y la otra reactancia hasta que identifiques la ruidosa , la reemplazas y punto.


Malo soy muy malo. No te di las gracias 

El ruido era audible y exactamente provenía del balastro. Usaban dos, uno de 20W y otro de 40W, por aquello de que son dos tubos. 

El hecho es que compre dos balastros electrónicos. Cuando fui a la tienda el vendedor me dice que los balastros de 20W sirven también para los tubos de 32W.

Yo 

Eran los únicos que tenia, pensé, son económicos nada pierdo con probar. 



Uno de cerca


Llego a la casa, instalo y buah el balastro de 20W sirve al tubo de 32W. Ademas encienden en el acto y no hay ruido audible. 

Andaba perfecto, pero como dije en el mensaje anterior faltaba iluminación a mi habitación. Y fui y compre otra igual, por lo tanto ahora tenia dos:



Poco mas de 1 mes duro la lampara nueva. Exactamente, se había quemado un balastro, el balastro que alimentaba al tubo de 32W. 

Voy a la tienda y me comenta el vendedor que quizás no se quemó por la potencia, sino que "quizás" tuve mala suerte con la fabricación del balastro. Me dijo que por garantía me lo cambaiba, yo pregunte si me daba uno de mayor potencia (esta vez si tenia), raro que este de 40W es mas económico que el 20W 

Voy a la casa instalo y todo ok.



El nuevo balastro de 40W de cerca.


Sorprendentemente la lampara "vieja" con los dos balastros de 20W c/u no ha pasado nada. Aún cuando uno de 20W alimenta al tubo de 32W. Y como se puede observar en la foto, las dos iluminan con la misma intensidad. 

Muchas gracias por haber respondido a su tiempo Dos Metros 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés usar la electrónica de las lámparas de bajo consumo quemadas.


Cuando actualizaron todas las lamparas incandescentes a fluorescentes de la casa, aun no se ha quemado ninguna, van dos años. Y no quería esperar a que se quemara una para usarla 

Queda anotada para la próxima. Gracias por la recomendación.


Me pareció leer en alguna oportunidad (aquí en el foro) que también decías que un balastro con X potencia podía alimentar a un tubo de mas potencia. Creo que eras vos. 

De nuevo gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2010)

hola gente:

un balasto de 30w es para un tubo de 30w , entrega la corriente necesaria para el tubo de 30w .
que pasa si pongo un tubo mas grande o mas chico??

si pongo un tubo mas grande no le entrega suficiente corriente/tension/energia/ magia negra >>> tubo tranquilo, pero entrega menos luz.
el balasto sentira uan carga mayor y se puede quemar , trabaja forzado.

si pongo un tubo mas chico:
el balasto trabaja tranqui, pero el tubo enciende muy fuerte y dura poco , por que esta recinbiendo mas energia de la acosnejable.

energia: la necesaria para el arranque  y luego para el mantenimiento .

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Malo soy muy malo. No te di las gracias


 
Todo bién che. No es para las gracias , sino para saber como te fué a los efectos de compartir experiencias .

Tengo hace un montón un tubo de 65W, esos plegados de Philips, adaptado a una ahorradora de 22 W e ilunina todo el patio .

Lo que no se porqué los tubos circulares duran muchísimo menos que los normales. 

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 27, 2010)

Qué lastima no haber sabido eso de la electrónica antes. Hace unos meses trajo mi padre de correos una de esas que el Ministerio de Industria español está dando, fue sacarla de la caja y caerse al suelo...

Josefe17


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo bién che. No es para las gracias , sino para saber como te fué a los efectos de compartir experiencias .
> 
> Tengo hace un montón un tubo de 65W, esos plegados de Philips, adaptado a una ahorradora de 22 W e ilunina todo el patio .
> 
> ...


 
los circulares son KK
fijate:
al ser circulares el calor se concentra en el circulo, a diferencia de lso rectos que ademas de dar una luz pareja en todo lo largo disipan mejor por la forma.
en el circular doble con reactancias electromec . hay mucho calor concentrado , asi es que los zocalos se hacen "polvo" y el tubo dura menos.

para poner un circular doble que pierdo por la forma la buena distribucion de luz .... para eso pondo un aplique y lamparas BC .


----------

